# Lost my CD to Pantograms Pro Line Level 4



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a computer gasping it's last. It seems happy again today, but the end is near. I was up til 12:30 AM at a computer guru's house. Yes, HIS HOUSE!

This morning, I called about getting a copy of the software from Pantograms in Florida. That was an exercise in frustration.

I *THINK* if I had a copy of that EXACT disk, version etc, my dongle would make it work. 

If anyone could help me, I'd be glad to reimburse you for your efforts. It is Pantograms Pro-Line Level IV, Version 7.6.14 Copyright 2001.

Thanks!
Stan


----------



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

Cad,

You sent me a PM. I tried to respond to you, but your inbox is full. Clear some messages and PM me back, so I can resend. 

I DO WANT a copy of your installation disk. If it is the SAME version as I have, I am told my dongle will work.

Thanks!
Stan


----------



## Cad (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi
Yes, my setup version same you have.


----------



## agameartist (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old post but I too am in search of a replacement for a lost Pantograms install disk. We have an old windows 98 computer that is on it's last legs. I tried contacting the company directly but no CSR was available. I am looking for an install disk for Pantograms Designer Series version 7. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me locate one.


----------



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

agameartist said:


> Sorry to bump an old post but I too am in search of a replacement for a lost Pantograms install disk. We have an old windows 98 computer that is on it's last legs. I tried contacting the company directly but no CSR was available. I am looking for an install disk for Pantograms Designer Series version 7. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me locate one.



I still have not found a copy of the CD either. I am still limping along on a wheezing XP pro computer in dire need of upgrading. If you are successful, let me know with a PM.

It is exasperating that they won't supply a replacement disk for software that is so pricey. The software world is not a friendly place to do business with, in my view. And I HATE icons. Just give me *words*(!!) or an opportunity to choose whether I want words or icons. Please excuse my rant.....


----------

